# How recently have you redecorated?



## Ronni (Mar 16, 2022)

We’re renovating an older ranch house so all our decorating started 4 years ago, and continues to be ongoing.  I’m still shopping for things for the kitchen (window treatments, kettle, canisters etc)   and the living room, (wall decor, frames, coasters etc)  to find other elusive items for bedroom and den.

I have friends whose decorating has been completed for years now, other friends who have continuously evolving decorating styles so that they’re always changing things up.

Which are you?


----------



## Jeni (Mar 16, 2022)

Ronni said:


> We’re renovating an older ranch house so all our decorating started 4 years ago, and continues to be ongoing.  I’m still shopping for things for the kitchen (window treatments, kettle, canisters etc)   and the living room, (wall decor, frames, coasters etc)  to find other elusive items for bedroom and den.
> 
> I have friends whose decorating has been completed for years now, other friends who have continuously evolving decorating styles so that they’re always changing things up.
> 
> Which are you?


I never have finished ever.... 
by the time i get the whole place in a certain style trends change or maybe the person wants a change.


----------



## RFW (Mar 16, 2022)

My ex wife did all the decorating so I barely did and wanted to do any of that. I still don't so where I live I barely have anything hanging on the wall.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 16, 2022)

I like cosy cluttered with lots of books and art (boho before I knew it was a thing) so don't follow trends. I occasionally change cushion covers.  Bought a new duvet cover five years ago.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 16, 2022)

I enjoy changing stuff in the kitchen.  One year it was decorated in roosters and another year with pears.  I know, I'm nuts.  lol  Right now I am waiting for hubby to take down my bunnies, etc. from a kitchen cabinet.  I am constantly changing the kitchen decor since I spend alot of time cooking and the cleanup.  And I enjoy baking too.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 16, 2022)

*Does it count to say a year and a half ago..when I moved into my new apartment?  Bought some new furniture and got rid of old stuff.  STILL have not hung all my pictures. *


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

yes it's pretty much an ongoing thing here, or it least it's always been in the past. ..

In the last 12 months I've had a whole new bathroom, with new electric shower, and new vanity, and bath . I've had   a completely repainted  office room. with all  new furniture .. and in my o/h's office room all new furniture including a new desk, and furniture  and drapes but no painting, because  the walls and ceiling didn't need it so I just added some new plants and wall art.. to brighten things up in there and some new white bedding and cushions 

The second bathroom was tiled out completely less than 4 years ago with new flooring...so that's going to see me out

Downstairs livingroom  needs it, I'm always changing the decorations, and the cushion covers.. ..but it's been well over 10 years since it was painted... and  although it's still very clean it's stating to look tired and  needs brightening up...

I had a new kitchen about 4 years ago.. so nothing much needs doing there..., 

I would like my main bedroom to be repainted, and the stairs , landing ,  foyer, and hall walls,  but as o/h is no longer here, and I'm pretty much past doing stuff like that with high ceilings etc by myself .. I'll eventually have to call a decorator in..


----------



## Ronni (Mar 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I would like my main bedroom to be repainted, and the stairs , landing ,  foyer, and hall walls,  but as o/h is no longer here, and I'm pretty much past doing stuff like that with high ceilings etc by myself .. I'll eventually have to call a decorator in..


Have I missed something @hollydolly?? I feel awkward about asking but I had no idea your o/h wasn’t around!!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Have I missed something @hollydolly?? I feel awkward about asking but I had no idea your o/h wasn’t around!!


yes he left 6 months ago Ronni...aside from a couple of close friends here, no-one knew until I mentioned it here this last week..


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 16, 2022)

I redecorated 8 years ago that involved removal of old wallpaper and texturing and painting the walls, new counter tops and mirrors in bath, new window treatments and floors throughout.......this is my last revamp.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2022)

Over the past few years, I've had the entire interior re-painted, re-carpeted, all new kitchen appliances except the dishwasher (which is broken now), deck refinished twice, new dining table/chairs, chandelier, bathroom lighting updated.

I could use another re-paint soon. And a dishwasher!

Sometimes I wish I had a studio apartment in a converted school like @katlupe.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes he left 6 months ago Ronni...aside from a couple of close friends here, no-one knew until I mentioned it here this last week..


No more  HD, time for , my friend!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

Oh that's another thing I want... a new stair carpet.. I've had this one about 10 years or so...  it's unmarked but it's a very light colour and it's hard to keep it looking really clean , despite using carpet cleaner on it... but the price of carpeting not to mention carpet fitting has sky rocketed this last little while.. so I might have to hang on for a little while yet..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> No more  HD, time for , my friend!


Not as raw as it was ,..RR. but still too tender to not be upsetting still... unfortunately... but bless you for saying so..


----------



## Ronni (Mar 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes he left 6 months ago Ronni...aside from a couple of close friends here, no-one knew until I mentioned it here this last week..


Oh my gosh!!  I am so sorry!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Oh my gosh!!  I am so sorry!


So am I ronni...so am I....


----------



## Leann (Mar 16, 2022)

I've been in my house for over seven years now and I'm still trying to figure out what to hang on the walls. 

@hollydolly I'm sorry for what you're going through. If there were magical words that could take away your sadness, I would say them in a heartbeat.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

Leann said:


> I've been in my house for over seven years now and I'm still trying to figure out what to hang on the walls.
> 
> @hollydolly I'm sorry for what you're going through. If there were magical words that could take away your sadness, I would say them in a heartbeat.


bless you Leann , I wish there was too... night night all.. it's late I must go to bed before I meet myself getting up again..


----------



## Gaer (Mar 16, 2022)

Ronni, Your place sounds lovely.  May we see pictures?

@holly Dolly, Your real life can now begin!  You will be happier than you ever knew.  Some wonderful man will love you more than you ever thought possible!  Now you are free to find him!


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 16, 2022)

Michelle basically redecorated when she moved into my apartment, but not too, too much. She was living with her sister and only brought a couple of big things with her; mostly small, sentimental things. I still had to do lots of rearranging, plus gave away 2 vintage salon chairs and the park bench I used as a second couch. 

The biggest change: the dining room was my sewing / reading room, and now it's a real dining room. Lends the place a warm family atmosphere. (I still have a sewing area, tho)


----------



## Jules (Mar 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> So am I ronni...so am I....


You have every right to feel sad, you’re grieving.  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Jules (Mar 16, 2022)

A few years ago the LR carpets were replaced with hard flooring.  Also did the same for the stairs to the basement.  They’re so much easier to clean than with carpet.  I would like that everywhere and only have carpet for warmth in the finished basement area.  We’ve ordered new seating for the LR.  

Rather than changing things on the walls, I’d like to get rid of extra art.  Also trying to clear out drawers.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 17, 2022)

I am always changing something or trying something new. I ordered a new wing back chair that I am replacing my rocking chair with. More comfortable. Now I actually have visitors so need something they can sit on.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 17, 2022)

When I was starting out I made an effort to decorate or attempted to create a look. 

Now it's all about my comfort and my memories.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes it's pretty much an ongoing thing here, or it least it's always been in the past. ..
> 
> In the last 12 months I've had a whole new bathroom, with new electric shower, and new vanity, and bath . I've had   a completely repainted  office room. with all  new furniture .. and in my o/h's office room all new furniture including a new desk, and furniture  and drapes but no painting, because  the walls and ceiling didn't need it so I just added some new plants and wall art.. to brighten things up in there and some new white bedding and cushions
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear, @hollydolly ; I'm more than sure that better things are in store for you.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I'm sorry to hear, @hollydolly ; I'm more than sure that better things are in the horizon for you.


Thank you Pam, I really hope so...


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 18, 2022)

@ Holly,, I thought there was a  martial problem ,,, reading between the lines of  your posts theses last few months.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> @ Holly,, I thought there was a  martial problem ,,, reading between the lines of  your posts theses last few months.


a Martial problem ? ...


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 18, 2022)

We bought an older home,, that really needed  fixing up.
Hubby wanted all the walls  done with wood paneling.

I did talk him out of  letting me  have a few walls to paint or  wall paper.

Trying to convince him we need the downstairs bathroom done over.

I noticed falling ice  put a hole in the siding.
Probably can't talk him into getting house resided, either.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 18, 2022)

O,,  ???
Would relationship problem explain it  better?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 18, 2022)

Last year my kids redid our bathroom. Took out garden tub, put down a beautiful tile floor and got rid of the popcorn ceiling. Oh, a new shower too.


----------



## Lee (Mar 19, 2022)

It was not funny then but it is funny now. Some of the stuff the previous owner did such as lay a laminate floor over carpet pad. Every time you stepped on it the laminate separated at each seam. It was like walking on a dock.

And the mirrors, ranged in size from one inch squares tacked wherever to a full wall....in the bedroom of course with Christmas lights to highlight.....I could only shake my head and roll my eyes   

I won't even get into telling you about the wallpaper.

It's been a work in progress. After two years almost done.


----------

